# Marathon in April



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey guys, I am taking my motorhome to the Florida keys in April for some serious offshore fishing(wife staying at home on this trip). I have a 27' catamaran with twin Suzukis rented for April 22-28th out of Marathon. I have all the safety gear and tackle. Anyone interested let me know. Thanks.


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

*Venice spring break charter*

Anyone want to put together a tuna Charter out of Venice in March?


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

kaseneil said:


> Anyone want to put together a tuna Charter out of Venice in March?


give me a price and date.


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

How about Saturday March 31st? Price would be depending how many we get to split the charter price in Venice.


----------

